# 1 Vtr Left!!!!



## VapeKing (26/11/13)

Hi All

We only have one iTaste VTR left, jungle camo in colour. If anybody wants it the best time to order would be now  We would love to sell it to someone on the forum  R1099.00 and we will give you a 10% discount if you quote your forum name in the comments.

We are not placing any orders again until next year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeKing (27/11/13)

*EDIT: The VTR has been sold - congratulations to @Vaping Jakes we hope you enjoy your new toy *
*I have sent you an email with a copy of your invoice. Apologies for all the confusion when you arrived*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vaping Jakes (28/11/13)

Thanks VK. I must say that my latest purchase caused a bit of a stir at home. After telling SWAMBO that I bought myself a christmas present, she promptly took the package, gift wrapped it and placed it under the christmas tree. I was told in no uncertain terms that I can open it on Christmas eve.
So much for enjoying my new toy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RIEFY (28/11/13)

Congrats dude that is a awesome device. Pitty swambo got hold of it lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (28/11/13)

Hahahaha love the acronyms being used for better halves on this forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------

